# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  White spots on Aquarium glass

## kc

I've a number of tiny white spots on my glass that are shaped and look like sesame seeds except that they are not fat or rounded like eggs. 

Anyone have any idea what type of snail's eggs are that? I suspect these are zebra Snail's eggs but I think there is nothing inside the eggs. Maybe they are snail shits.  :Evil:

----------


## crandf

I think I got the exact same thing!, like sesame seeds, only its a symmetrical circle shape instead of the sesame shape. They appeared over night all over my driftwood and rocks after I did extensive pruning and over 80% water change to combat algae. I've also got zebra snails, and they do like to roam on the wood and rocks a lot, so maybe ......?

----------


## kc

To all zebra snail owners:

Pls check your tank for white spots, not white spots (ick) on your critters but on glass.

----------


## wf7850

they are the eggs of the snails... my wife did a check thru the net and found some sites describing them.... according to them, they take quite a while to hatch.... if they hatch at all... will try to post the link here later....

btw.. my tank had them too... and had scrapped them off during water change yesterday be4 my wife found the info....

MURDERER....!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhh.....

 :Opps:

----------


## wf7850

fer those tt r interested.... follow the link below n see if those white spots r similar to those found in yr tanks.....

http://perso.infonie.be/pomacea/neri...alensis_uk.htm

----------


## crandf

woohooooo! my tanks are having a breeding frenzy  :Grin:  , from furcata, to cherry, mosquito and malayan shrimps, common snails and now even my zebra snails! 
wf7850, thanks for providing the link  :Smile:

----------


## wf7850

no prob crandf... yr tank must be in superb condition fer those inside to be breeding.... however, fer the snails (excl those common snails)... some sites r saying tt the hatching rate is actually quite low...

cross yr fingers n let us kno when u c them crawling.... 

cheers~~~

----------


## kc

Mine how to breed?? I only got 1 left. So the poor lady must be laying unfertile eggs.  :Crying:

----------


## cooldex

Hello
Just joined after reading the thread about white spots on drift wood. I too have them appear today on drift wood and tried to remove them but pretty hard. 
I checked out the link here by wf7850.. thanks mate that was super info, because I have 2 tiger snails. Nice work wf7850.  :Jump for joy:

----------

